# A Composer Makes Himself Perfectly Gliere



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

This is deiciously excruciating !

A composer makes himself Perfectly Gliere . You can Telemann by where he likes to live .

I just Toch a trip Orff into one of the Wilder areas Faure Wieck , and to be Verdi Franck , 
it nearly drove me Menotti . I know opinion Varese , but but even Vivaldi urban noises ,
the Bizet traffic , DeFalla engines , as Wellesz knowing there are Mennin the streets 
who are Callas enough to knowck your Bloch off, I oculdn't resist the urge to Galuppi
home early Satie , and I Haieff to say I still prefer the Mitropoulos .
The Boyce were Sor that I had Gibbons up and succumbed to the Reger of the Field 
so easily , but I didn'[t give a Schuetz .
I was practicaly Krein from my Severacs and Paines brought on by that brief time in the 
countryside .Even the sounds got my Dandrieu up ; let me Liszt some of them ; 
the Rorem of the wind, a constant Birtwistle , the Menuhin of the Katz, the the Lipatti-
Patti- Glinka Poulenc of the Reiner on the roof , the Gluck-Gluck of the hens ,
and every weekend some Byrd Chopin Holes into a tree .
My only company was a Thorne Busch , a Partch of poison Ives , a Braun Babbitt ,
and sometimes a Wolf , nothing Moore .
For a forest Grainger it may be Fine -it may be the Katz Milhaud .
But I could have died of Borodin . A freind my taking this Tureck ; Abegg his pardon ,
but I will never go back to those Gptterdammerung hills . They Suk !
No! I don't care for the Ruggles life . I like a good Mehul, a little Suppe,
some Szigeti, maybe some Salome at my local Taverner with a little lime
Schubert after, even if they don't always clear the Crumbs off my table .
And I like to Locatelli when I'm Eaton my Maderna at night .
Is that asking for Egk in Meyerbeer ? 
Nono ! So many people Berio themselves under a Holst of problems they can't Handel ,
it seems to me . I Karajan a D'Indy life in the Berg for the most Part .
Maybe it isn't Perle Bliss for everybody , but it's Godunov for me .


:lol:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to go lie down now.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Reading that made my head hurt lol


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Someone here snet me a message asking me if I made this up myself. I did not. I tried to send a response but had trouble sending it . You can google " A composer makes himself perfectly Gliere " .
I don't remember which forum I found it on .


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

superhorn said:


> This is deiciously excruciating !...


Yeah I could barely Handel it myself. Oh dear...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll be Bach to read the rest of it. Hopefully it doesn't cause a Raff between you and me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Even aching down under, after that one.....


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Dear Superhorn,

You have received an infraction at Classical Music Forums - Talk Classical.
Reason: Very Bad Puns (1st infraction)

From our Terms of Service:

All attempts at »Humor« must be considered funny to a majority of our participants. Puns, corny jokes your grandma told you, witty ripostes that require prior knowledge of obscure trivia, and ribald poetry of the kind Benny Hill used to recite on his show are examples of humor which elicits groans, not laughs.
-------
This infraction is worth 3 point(s) and may result in restrictions upon your sense of humor until it expires. Serious infractions will never be forgotten or forgiven.

Do not reply to this message. (Not even to deliver a punchline!)

thank you.


----------

